# Student looking to interview police officers for project



## harvardstudent (Mar 1, 2017)

I am junior studying Sociology at Harvard College. I am currently writing a paper on police attitudes and behavior for a class and I am looking to interview police officers in the Cambridge/Boston area . The interviews will only be used for class purposes and the paper would not be published in any way. If you're interested in participating in the project please reach out to me!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmmmm. . . . .


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Im 100% for academics I support this kid and his quest.... but in the times we live lately in don't expect to much cooperation young jedi


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

No.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

I would caution any member here participating in any capacity. If you decide to assist make sure to have a lawyer draw up a solid identity non-disclosure agreement with enforceable civil liability for breach of the agreement.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Harvard huh? Can I see the questions first??


----------

